# Shooting the XD Compact



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't seem to find an XD subcompact locally to rent, so I test fired the XD Compact 9mm.

It felt like the trigger was trying to wear a blister on my trigger finger, and so I am a little concerned. Other guns with similar trigger configurations have not bothered me.

Is this just a fluke of this rented gun, or should I expect to have the same problem on a different Compact XD? I'm really more interested in the subcompact, and so the question is how is the trigger on that gun?

Also, how comparable is the subcompact to the compact in terms of firing?

My wife went with me today, and she shot the hell out of the center of the target with the compact. Better than she did on either the Bersa .380 that we tried or the Steyr 9mm compact.

Hmm ... maybe the trigger finger bo-bo is just a psychological ploy so I don't have to feel embarrassed about her shooting better than me.

No, I think it was a legitimate concern. 

Please give input.

WM


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

I have a XD 9mm Subcompact. There is no Compact - there's a 3" Subcompact, a 4" Service and a 5" Tactical. Not sure which one you have or want. I haven't had an problem with my finger although I seem to remember some folks reporting a problem. Check out http://www.xdtalk.com/. Good XD forums.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a service model and never noticed anything odd about the trigger. The only thing that took a little getting used to was the longer reset vs. the 9mm Taurus I used to have.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What I shot was the XD. The folks at the counter told me it was "compact." It was smaller than my Ruger P89. 

What I want is the XD subcompact.

Thanks for the link.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shot the 5"tac and it does seem to have a long trigger reset. The balance of the gun was great and it was a nail driver at 25yds. At 25' even a old bind man living on one lung can blow the 10 ring plum out of a target. Good gun.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have the XD9 Service model (4 inch barrel). The trigger safety is raised even when depressed, while the trigger safety on my XD45 Service model sits flush with the rest of the trigger when depressed. After 200 rounds, it does seem to wear on your finger a bit. Nothing to stop me from shooting but it's not as comfortable as on the XD45. I don't know if that's common to all XD9 Service models or not. I have a thread about the trigger safety on www.XDTalk.com if you want to see pics.

I have thought about grinding the trigger safety a bit but it doesn't really bother me till after about 200 rounds in a session. If you don't shoot that much, then it won't matter at all.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post PH. I followed your thread on the XD forum. Sounds like its not an always thing.

I'm now trying to decide between a XD sc and a Glock 26. 

You've read my other posts, so you know I had a long list. The Bersa is going on the Future Gun list. I wanted something a bit more substantial for my primary CCW.

Mind telling me how happy you are overall with your XD 9mm?

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The grip safety and the chamber loaded and cocked indicators are nice. Glock fans tend to talk these features down and push simplicity of the Glock. If you're into the very basic simplicity that's cool but keep in mind that these added features require no additional work or effort on the user. They provide an extra layer of safety without requiring another step in a SHTF situation. 

I had a few FTF/FTE's early on but that was due to limp wristing. I haven't had any problems since I learned to lock my wrists. I can't say much about accuracy. I never really benched it to make test shots at 25 yards. On a good day, I can make 1.5" groups at 7 yards two-handed freestanding with an Isoceles stance. That's after about 3 months of owning the gun and putting over 5,500 rounds down range. 

It's the first gun I've owned so I don't have a whole lot of technical feedback to give. I love my XD9. I love it so much that I bought the XD45 when a deal came around. I rented the Glock 19 and XD9 side by side on two occasions. Both times the XD felt better in my hands. It just points more naturally.

Edit: I just remembered... Some people complain about the trigger. To me it's what you're used to. Being my first gun, I'm happy with how the trigger works.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thannks

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Oh yea, and I only clean these after 1500-2000 rounds. Not after every trip to the range. They both fire and fire well.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Does anybody know if the XD9 will fire +p or cor-bon rounds without voiding the warranty??


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I love my XD Subcompact (9mm). It's a fun little gun to shoot, and it feels great in my hand. I haven't had any problems with the trigger on mine rubbing my finger sore, but like the other guys have said, I've heard about it. I couldn't believe how accurate that little thing seemed to be right out of the box!! Recoil's nothing bad at all either...it is a 9mm though, lol. The only negative thing I'd have to say is how stiff the slide was to cycle after I bought it. I'm not sure how many rounds I've got through it so far...1,000?? It's a bit more loose now, but it still seems pretty stiff. It's not hard for me, but my wife drains all her energy trying to rack it, lol.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I liked the xd series from afar but never thought I would like the SC until I shot the one I bought for my wife, now it is mine and one of my main carry guns. My only gripe is the mag capcity in the 9mm. If Taurus gan get 12 rounds in their pt-111 which has the exact same size mag, why can't Springfield.:smt011


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Does Taurus use smaller bullets?

:mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Does Taurus use smaller bullets?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


Not sure.:mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> If Taurus gan get 12 rounds in their pt-111 which has the exact same size mag, why can't Springfield.:smt011


Because Springfield knows the SC is _sooo_ accurate that shooters won't _need_ 12! :smt080

Hahaha, I'm just kiddin' around. I've never shot a PT-111, but held one last week- seems nice!

On a side note... just got back from the range. Shot my XD-9SC vs Beretta 96 to see which would earn the right to help me pass my CCH class. I shoot that little XD so much better than my Beretta! I can get much tighter groups with it than the Beretta, no matter what range. The trigger is so much better on the XD, IMO...although I haven't shot the Beretta in a while either, so that might have had a little to do with the outcome, lol.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Because Springfield knows the SC is _sooo_ accurate that shooters won't _need_ 12! :smt080
> 
> Hahaha, I'm just kiddin' around. I've never shot a PT-111, but held one last week- seems nice!
> 
> On a side note... just got back from the range. Shot my XD-9SC vs Beretta 96 to see which would earn the right to help me pass my CCH class. I shoot that little XD so much better than my Beretta! I can get much tighter groups with it than the Beretta, no matter what range. The trigger is so much better on the XD, IMO...although I haven't shot the Beretta in a while either, so that might have had a little to do with the outcome, lol.


It seems to be very common for guys to switch from TDA to DAO guns and improve their groupings. Most TDA guns have a lot of take up in the trigger, and once you get used to SA or DAO most people tend to shoot low and to one side when they go back to TDA. My Baby Eagle is TDA but has very little take up in the trigger so I shoot it as well as my M&P or XD-SC but I admit I do prefer DAO, with the trigger on my M&P being above all others, with the XD as a strong second.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Maximo,

I'm guessing that you do have a PT-111, right? Since I just had my first exposure to it, I meant to ask how you like it. For only $299 NIB, it seems like a steal! And I like the fact that it has a manual safety, which the XD doesn't. I researched them and sounds like the older Mils had lots of problems, but the new Mil Pros have a better trigger, and are SA/DA too now, right? If that's the case I'll probably pick one up eventually. Also, from what I've read about the newest generation of the Mil Pros, accuracy (or lack of) seemed to be the biggest complaint. True?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Hey Maximo,
> 
> I'm guessing that you do have a PT-111, right? Since I just had my first exposure to it, I meant to ask how you like it. For only $299 NIB, it seems like a steal! And I like the fact that it has a manual safety, which the XD doesn't. I researched them and sounds like the older Mils had lots of problems, but the new Mil Pros have a better trigger, and are SA/DA too now, right? If that's the case I'll probably pick one up eventually. Also, from what I've read about the newest generation of the Mil Pros, accuracy (or lack of) seemed to be the biggest complaint. True?


I have the pt-111 Mil pro. It has been flawless in over 800 rounds. I like the gun but the trigger pull is a little long for my taste, not bad or too heavy, just long. It does have the second strike ability which is nice, I even had to use it once on a bad round. I have not read any complaints about the accuracy it fact quite the opposite in all the ones I have owned and shot it is quite accurate. It is as accurate as the shooter is up to 20 or so yards but then starts to fall off the mark as will any 3 inch gun. If it is a toss up between the XD and the pt-111 IMHO the XD is a better gun, but if price is the determining factor you can spend a lot more and come away with a lot less than a pt-111.


----------

